# T.G. Aufklärungsdienst



## Anonymus Connectus (25 November 2013)

Nicht uninteressantes Geschäftsmodell aus Frankfurt am Main:



> ...ruft ein _Markus Müller vom Datenschutz_ an und will 130 € für die Löschung meiner Daten. Als ich ihm sagte, dass ich nicht weiß worum es geht und das Gespräch beende, bekomme ich zwei Tage später einen Brief per Nachnahme, ebenso für 130 €. Der Postmann zeigte mir, dass der Brief von einer T.G. Aufklärungsdienst aus Frankfurt sei.
> 
> Annahme verweigert, Anzeige erstattet!



http://tg-aufklaerung.net/index.html



			
				T.G. Aufklärungsdienst schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Leistungen:
> 
> Wir Sammeln Ihr Geld ein - zuverlässig und individuell.



Na das ist doch mal ein Slogan!


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2013)

Ein eher seltsames Geschäftsmodell:


> 2. Durch diese telefonische Kontaktaufnahme und dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis der
> Firmen, ob der Kunde die Beratungsdienstleistung annimmt entsteht eine einmalige
> Grundberatungsgebühr in Höhe von 130 Euro ohne dass weitere Mehrkosten für
> den Kunden entstehen. Im Einzelfall kann die Beratungsgebühr bis zu maximal
> ...


http://tg-aufklaerung.net/impressum.html


----------



## jupp11 (25 November 2013)

Ob es den angeblichen Betreiber der Seite überhaupt gibt ist fraglich. Google findet unter der Adresse jedenfalls nichts


> T. G.
> Hedderichstr.71
> 60596 Frankfurt am Main


Die Registrierung der Webseite ist ebenfalls  abenteuerlich


> owner-organization:M.L.M. Multi Level Marketing
> owner-name:NOKOS
> owner-lname:MICHAELIDIS
> owner-street:LORD OF BYRON 61-
> ...


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2013)

Irgendwie steht aber das Impressum diametral zur Leistungsaussage ...
http://tg-aufklaerung.net/leistung.html


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2013)

Das Wort "Leistung" oder gar "Gegenleistung" erscheint mir durchaus gewagt in dem Zusammenhang...

Insgesamt klingt das für mich verdächtig nach Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2013)

Bei einer Falschadresse aus Frankfurt sowie einem Domaininhaber aus Zypern müsste sich doch eigentlich die Steuerfahndung für die Sache interessieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2013)

Adaletsizlik bugün değer, ama yarın ödeyecek

T.G. hatte noch 2012 eine Firma in Hof, die genau dasselbe angeboten hat. Diese residiert mittlerweile an der Niedwiesenstraße 113 in Frankfurt

http://tg-help.net/



> T.G Help UG (haftungsbeschränkt),. Danzigstr. 8, Hof (Beratung und Hilfe von und für türkische Staatsangehörige in alltäglichen Angelegenheiten betreffend die Einbürgerung und Existenzgründung in Deutschland, soweit diese Tätigkeiten keiner Genehmigung bedürfen). Stammkapital:
> 100 EUR. Geschäftsführer: Tüxxx Gxxx, Hof. (12. 6.)


Der Geschäftszweck, "Türken helfen", ist genial ausgesucht, man könnte es auch als "türken helfen" lesen.

Möglicherweise ist T. die Mutter von E. und beide arbeiten als Friseusen, Tochter E. offenbar inzwischen in Kulmbach (aber das wäre zu prüfen)


[wenn man meine Forschungsergebnisse auch nachvollziehen will, muss man sich bis unten durchwurschteln - dafür bekommt man dadurch noch weitere Ermittlungsansätze]

Die Adresse in Zypern gab es schon einmal

Auch andere Namen tauchten da (in leicht variierender Schreibweise) auf:


> Die Adresse der CSA hat sich geändert. *61-63 Lord Byron Street, 6023 Larnaca*. Dort findet sich das Europa-Service-Center der Privacy Management Group, Global Gateway 1455, Rue de la Perle, Mahé, Seychelles.





jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Registrierung der Webseite ist ebenfalls  abenteuerlich


Nicht abenteuerlich, nur etwas falsch...


> owner-organization:M.L.M. Multi Level Marketing
> owner-name:NOKOS
> owner-lname:MICHAELIDIS
> owner-street:LORD OF BYRON 61-
> owner-city:Larnaka





> "N*** G. M*** Law Office"


[dieser Herr hat sich von den Machenschaften um die CSA deutlich distanziert!]

fehlt noch die Adresse auf den Seychellen


> Privacy Management Group, Global Gateway 1455, Rue de la Perle, Mahé, Seychelles.



zu obigem Whois:
s.a.
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=jackpot-4u.net&dom_whois=true&x=18&y=10



> M.L.M. Multi Level Marketing
> owner-name:NOKOS
> owner-lname:MICHAELIDIS
> owner-street:LORD OF BYRON 61-
> ...



Die Mailadresse führt zu einer Reihe weiterer Projekte

zb


> The email *[email protected]* is related to these domains :
> 
> 1.  energie-guenstiger.com
> 2.  multi-level-marketing-mlm.com
> ...





> Domain Name: TG-AUFKLAERUNG.NET
> Registrar: NICS TELEKOMUNIKASYON TICARET LTD.STI.


(das ist aber nur der türkische Registrar)
(der allerdings z.B. bei micom-online.net den Whois-Anonymisierer für jenen ominösen "Micom" spielt, der die Seiten gestaltet hat - und dies auch für andere Projekte schon getan hat, s.u.)

weitere Schandtaten:
s.a.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...und-Zentral300&p=343568&viewfull=1#post343568

s.a.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...lichen-sperren&p=321281&viewfull=1#post321281

bei "Micom" könnte es sich um den Gestalter der Webseiten handeln



> Anbieter hier eine angeblich C.M.I - Call Marketing International, Promitheous 3, Thessaloniki 54627, Greece
> Beide Webseiten, jackpot-4u.net und gewinnhaus24.net, nutzen das selbe Layout.
> Beide Webseiten sollen laut Pagegenerator eine "Design by MICOM" haben.



Auch über die 01805-Nummer könnte man auf Ideen kommen
(Lebenslust4you.com war zB aus Chemnitz)

TG Help führt dann nach Hof - und endlich mal zu einer "brauchbaren" Angabe für engagierte Ermittler
http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/BY-HRB_5026-607658

T.G Help UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Hof, Danzigstr. 8, 95028 Hof. Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 31.05.2012. Geschäftsanschrift: Danzigstr. 8, 95028 Hof.

voila:
http://tg-help.net/

Zuständig wäre also evtl. die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hof. Macht das Hoffnung? Kurze Pause, dann Gelächter. Ach so. Hof an der Saale. Na, das macht es auch nicht besser...

Die Firma wurde übrigens nach Frankfurt verlegt
Wie es einleitend heißt:


> Nicht uninteressantes Geschäftsmodell aus Frankfurt am Main:





> 29.08.2012
> 
> T.G Help UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Hof, Danzigstr. 8, 95028 Hof. Sitz verlegt nach Frankfurt am Main (nun Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 94570). Geschäftsanschrift: Niedwiesenstraße 113, 60431 Frankfurt.


siehe hier
ist ein Wohnhaus, da gibt es auch eine Kindertagesstätte.

Also Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt. Macht das Hoffnung? Lange Pause, dann lautes Gelächter. Firma in Zypern, Auslandsermittlungen, Rechtshilfegesuch, hahaha.


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2013)

Der türkische Name ist hier Programm! Mal mit "Ü", dann wieder ohne Pünktchen - die Zuordnung erschwert dies ungemein. Außerdem ist der Vorname weiblich! Ob das Mädel weiß, was andere da womöglich in ihrem Namen so treiben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2013)

Wer andere bei der Existenzgründung hilft, sollte schon etwas Ahnung vom Leben haben. Ungestrafte Ahnungslosigkeit gibt es doch hierzulande nur auf Ministerebene, in Aufsichtsräten und vielleicht noch an anderen StAellen


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich halte die auch für Fallobst - blöd nur, dass wir es hier mal wieder mit dem Standort Frankfurt am Main zu tun haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> blöd nur, dass wir es hier mal wieder mit dem Standort Frankfurt am Main zu tun haben.


sag ich ja 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und vielleicht noch an anderen StAellen


----------

